# GOLD REFINING FORUM HANBOOK VOL 1??



## justinhcase (Oct 10, 2016)

I came across this chap 
https://www.scribd.com/user/756178/AFLAC
It appears that here is a web site that let's you charge people for other people copy righted material.
Quite an extensive library of work including plagiarism from this noble entity.
https://www.scribd.com/doc/2887935/GOLD-REFINING-FORUM-HANBOOK-VOL-1
It is amazing people will pay for that which they can easaly find for free if they only made an effort to look.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 10, 2016)

That is Aflac he is probably just doing a resale. He is an up and up guy.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 10, 2016)

Justin, when Aflac posted those documents to scribd, it was a free site and a great way of sharing anything. It kept the forum's bandwidth usage down. The forum handbooks (there are two) were simply compilations of some of the best posts on the forum. They're still available for free on the forum. Aflac does not "charge people for other people copy righted material." Scribd changed their business model and now charges people to access the documents stored on their site. I posted a work of my own there, and I have never been paid anything.

Dave


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 10, 2016)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Justin, when Aflac posted those documents to scribd, it was a free site and a great way of sharing anything. It kept the forum's bandwidth usage down. The forum handbooks (there are two) were simply compilations of some of the best posts on the forum. They're still available for free on the forum. Aflac does not "charge people for other people copy righted material." Scribd changed their business model and now charges people to access the documents stored on their site. I posted a work of my own there, and I have never been paid anything.
> 
> Dave


Sorry it looks from the consumer end as if it is a commercial undertaking. 
I would think in order to encourage new work they might pay the librarian a little some thing for there efforts.
Have you checked?I they might not chase you if the new system owed you a little bit of dividends and would lightly have some fine print limiting you claim in some way.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 10, 2016)

If you're registered with them, Scribd will let you download something for free, if you first upload a pdf that they don't already have, to their site. The problem is that they already have most of the technical articles.

Find one of Palladium's posts. In his sig line, there are direct download links for both volumes of the handbook.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 10, 2016)

All Free - All the time! :mrgreen:


----------



## justinhcase (Oct 10, 2016)

I will have to upload my manual on goat husbandry.


----------



## Palladium (Oct 10, 2016)

justinhcase said:


> I will have to upload my manual on goat husbandry.



Sorry i couldn't resist!  

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYjr6yOjo2I[/youtube]


----------

